# Croaker.... Croaker...croaker



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Went fishing yesterday ( yes even with the storms that they were calling for) at cornfield harbour. Caught : spot, croaker, 17in flounder, skate and more skate. 15 feet of water, squid and bloodworms the biggest croaker 22 1/2 rest of them between 15-19. Spot 7-11 inches. Would show pics but the water would have eaten the camera.... too much rain.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good job..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Them are some huge croaker!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*???*



CrappieKid said:


> Went fishing yesterday ( yes even with the storms that they were calling for) at cornfield harbour. Caught : spot, croaker, 17in flounder, skate and more skate. 15 feet of water, squid and bloodworms the biggest croaker 22 1/2 rest of them between 15-19. Spot 7-11 inches. Would show pics but the water would have eaten the camera.... too much rain.


were you on boat or shore???
and if on shore where can you fish at that location???


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The Crappie Kid was on a boat, in a very very private honey hole.......


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> The Crappie Kid was on a boat, in a very very private honey hole.......


Steve "thats what i figured"!!! People here at times are so secretive about certain locations, and the way certain people act "do you blame them"!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Kid! Horse croakers are mighty fun to catch and great to eat!! :fishing:


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The Crappie Kid is my best friend. I was not with him when he caught all these fish, but, I would bet just drifting around that harbor did the trick. It has worked before. No real big secret, but definetley NOT on the pier or causeway. Im glad he did not drown in the storm on the 16 foot Carolina skiff. 

The boat wont sink, but Im not so sure about his big old butt. As we all know when a front comes through, the fish will either really turn on and feed, or hibernate in a cave. Isnt this right Crappie Kidd??


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes I was on the boat.... NOTHING PRIVATE about it. I was in the Potomac River in St Marys county at Cornfield Harbour.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

hey crappie kid, Do you go on a boat rental? If so i can i have the address of that boat rental place?


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

No... its my own boat... I am not sure of any boat rentals down that way.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

oh nice. Any one know how much those carolina skiff cost? It seem to be a good boat for croaker fishing. I try to look around online but don't know where to buy them


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

CrappieKid said:


> Yes I was on the boat.... NOTHING PRIVATE about it. I was in the Potomac River in St Marys county at Cornfield Harbour.


So how can this report help the rest of us that fish piers and the shore?? Wondering how to convert it to something useful.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

FatCatfish said:


> oh nice. Any one know how much those carolina skiff cost? It seem to be a good boat for croaker fishing. I try to look around online but don't know where to buy them


try craigslist


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

You normally can rent a boat at the store inside the park




> If so i can i have the address of that boat rental place?]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

CrappieKid said:


> Yes I was on the boat.... NOTHING PRIVATE about it. I was in the Potomac River in St Marys county at Cornfield Harbour.


Awesome catch CrappieKid! But there is a separate section for boating reports.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Mepps3: You can catch them just as well if you know how to cast from the beach bout 20yds. I choose to go out on my boat instead of being stuck in one place. 

Have a great day.


----------

